# Chinese Steamed Fish and Scrambled Eggs with Shrimp



## Savory (Dec 2, 2011)

Hi all, fellow cooks!

I would like to start my first post here. 

Chinese Steamed Fish and Scrambled Eggs with Shrimp - If you like to have the recipe, please post here and I will post recipe tonight.


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 2, 2011)

Welcome to DC, Savory!  Your pictures are beautiful, and I would love to see your recipes!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 2, 2011)

Welcome to DC!  I would love the recipe for Shrimp and Eggs.


----------



## Savory (Dec 2, 2011)

Thanks folks!

Recipes are here:

Scrambled Eggs with Shrimp:

*Ingredients *
Shrimp, peeled and deveined - 2 cup
Egg - 5
Salt (for marinade) - 1 tsp
Cornstarch - 1 tbsp
Salt - 1 tsp
Cooking oil - 2 tbsp
Water - 1 tbsp

*Steps *


Rinse shrimps and drain. Marinade shrimps with 1 tsp salt and cornstarch. Set aside for 10 minutes.
Beat eggs. Add water. Stir 1 tsp salt into beaten eggs.
Heat oil in frying pan. Saute shrimps for about 2 minutes or until shrimps just turn pink.
Add eggs into pan. Turn heat to low. Turn shrimps in eggs so that every shrimp is coated by eggs.
Stir slowly to let eggs form soft and large pieces. When eggs are just cooked, remove from pan immediately.
*Note: *


Cook over low heat once you add eggs into pan. High heat will overcook eggs.


----------



## spork (Dec 2, 2011)

The Chinese steamed fish looks very unorthodox.  Are those raisins?  No ginger?  I'm interested in your recipe for this also, Savory...


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 2, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## Savory (Dec 2, 2011)

spork, my Steamed Fish is authentic Cantonese Steamed Fish. 
The red ones are wolfberries - they are purely for decoration
Where is the ginger - ginger and green onion are steamed with fish fillet, then discarded, fresh new green onion are placed on, hot oil pouring over. This is the authentic way this dish is cooked in authentic Cantonese restaurant. You will see the details in recipe below.

*Ingredients*
    White fish fillet (halibut, cod, haddock, etc.) 500g   
Green onion 2 stalks 
  Ginger, thinly sliced ½ cup 
  Soy sauce * 4 tbsp 
  Sugar ½ tsp   *
OPTIONAL (see step 6)* 
    Cooking oil 3 tbsp
Green onion 1 stalk 

*Steps*
1. Rinse fish fillet until clean. Place in a shallow dish.
2. Heat water in a double steamer until boiling.
3. When heating water, cut green onion and ginger in thin stripes. Arrange green onion and ginger evenly on top of fillet.
4. Place the dish in the double steamer and steam for 10 minutes over medium heat.
5. Remove green onion and ginger. Drain the liquid in the dish. Mix sugar with soy sauce.
6. Either one of below two options:
   6.a. Sprinkle mixed sauce over fish fillet.
   6.b. Cut green onion in thin stripes. Spread evenly over fish. Heat  oil in a small skillet until  smoky. Pour hot oil over fish. Be careful  oil may spill! You might want to hold the plate in a sink when doing  this. Then pour soy sauce on top.
7. Decorate with whatever you like. In my picture I used wolfberry. You can use red pepper, etc.
** Soy Sauce* – Light soy sauce is used in this recipe. Do NOT use dark soy sauce. “_Seasoned Soy Sauce for Seafood_” is the best choice for this dish. More details about soy sauce can be found in a later post.


*Note:*
• Use fresh fish if possible. Frozen fish would not give you as good result as the fresh one.
• Do not put the dish in the steamer until the water is boiling. Steaming over high heat gives the best result.
• You can find “Seasoned Soy Sauce for Seafood” in most Chinese grocery  stores. Use the Seasoned Soy Sauce for the final step for better result  if you can find it. You do not need the sugar in this case


----------



## pacanis (Dec 3, 2011)

Very nice sounding recipes, especially the steamed fish.


----------



## spork (Dec 3, 2011)

Thank you, Savory!  Recipes look most excellent.


----------



## Josie1945 (Dec 3, 2011)

Hi Savory, 
Welcome to DC. Thanks for the recipies.

Josie


----------

